# Newbie couple *waves*



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm 23 and my lovely wife-to-be is 27. We have been together for just over three years and are getting married in 2009  
At the moment we are right at the beginning of our TTC journey. We would like to use anonymous donor sperm, with IVF with egg-sharing, so will obviously be going down the clinic route. We are currently looking at the different clinics and trying to decide which one to go with, LWC is a popular choice with us at the moment, as it seems particularly 'lesbian friendly'. If anyone else has gone through them we'd love to hear what your experience was like - good or bad. Any advice about clinics, IVF and egg-sharing would be greatly appreciated  Feel like there is so much to learn and take in at the moment, very exciting and over-whelming all at the same time. 

Love and luck to all those on their TTC journeys xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi pinktink  and welcome hun.

Have you not thought about self insemination? My friend and parnter have just had a beautiful baby boy via this. Or what about IUI as its much cheaper than IVF. Is there a reason that you need IVF? Might be worth looking into first.
Good luck and i hope 2009 brings you much wanted baby    

Sally x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey,

Thank-you for your reply. Yes we have considered self insemination, but this isn't really an option for us as we wish to use an anonymous sperm donor. The prices for IUI are comparable to IVF with egg-sharing and the IVF has a much higher success rate. I do not have any fertility problems so we are hoping we won't need too many cycles, also, egg-sharing is something I would really like to do to help another woman xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh thats great hun.   Im doing an alturistic donation starting this month and cant wait. I have never es for the money but because i want to help.
When will you be starting? 

Sally x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey 

Congratulations on your little girl - she is beautiful! Well we are going to attend the info evening at the end of Jan, and will book our first appointment then. Very, very exciting! That's fab that you are doing the egg donation, what a lovely thing to do  xxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello Pinktink - love the name!

I posted at the end of this thread in regards to LWC:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158332.0

We are now at Bourn Hall who as you can probably tell i would highly recommend. We have considered using donor sperm here as a couple also. If it is ever something we choose to do it will be at this clinic. I find it VERY worth the extra travel in comparison to LWC

This is just my ONE opinion though i know

All the best of luck in the world for your treatment journey


----------

